# Goodbye Lexis



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Aunty and uncle in America asked me to this thread for them for their dog Lexis. Lexis died two days ago. Here she is.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/danielled-albums-america-2010-picture37791-dsci0126.html

Lexis you were a golden retriever x chow
You came into the family in America 17 years ago
You were a special dog
You loved us all
In October
When we flew over
You saw the car
Recognised me right away
For ten days we were to stay
You gave me kisses
Always wagged your tail
When you saw me
As a child
When I fell
You would go fetch my uncle
For that you got a treat
When kids were nasty to me
Near your house
You came to me
On my call of Lexis
Sat by my side
No bark or bite
Just sat there
They rode off
Then we walked
Together back to the house. In October last year
We spent time together
You shared your fleas and some mossies
With me but I don't mind
Though it was annoying
We had such a good time
I bought you a flea collar
I knew you were old
17 years we shared
Now shed many tears
You were here 17 years
Now your gone
We only have tears
And memories of you
I miss you Lexis
I love you Lexis
You were my friend
Right til your end
Though you're gone
Our friendship will never end
Me and your owners
Having a good cry
For you see Lexis
Life just won't be the same now
Without you Lexis.

Lexis died two days ago in her sleep.:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

R.I.P Lexis, sleep well. She was a gorgeus dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

davidc said:


> R.I.P Lexis, sleep well. She was a gorgeus dog.


She was wasn't she. Love you old friend miss you already.:crying:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Run free Lexis i remember your holiday photos with Lexis in them


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Run free Lexis i remember your holiday photos with Lexis in them


I put some of them on here in my albums. I kept going on about her while I was on here over there lol. I miss her already.:crying:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im really sorry Dan i know how much you loved her but she was a great age so i hope you find that a comfort one day

Run free lovely Lexis xxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

So sorry xx Seen her picture...she is beautiful xx She was loved, and thats all that matters...love never ends xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your Aunt and Uncle for the sad loss of Lexis.
What a Beautiful Girl.
I hope soon the Happy memories of her will help you through.
It sounds like she had a lovely life and that she went peacefully in her sleep.
Bless her xx

R.I.P Lexis and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

While I was over there all pf heard was Lexis this and Lexis that.



noushka05 said:


> im really sorry Dan i know how much you loved her but she was a great age so i hope you find that a comfort one day
> 
> Run free lovely Lexis xxx





GillyR said:


> So sorry xx Seen her picture...she is beautiful xx She was loved, and thats all that matters...love never ends xxx





jill3 said:


> My thoughts are with you and your Aunt and Uncle for the sad loss of Lexis.
> What a Beautiful Girl.
> I hope soon the Happy memories of her will help you through.
> It sounds like she had a lovely life and that she went peacefully in her sleep.
> ...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She was beautiful Dan, you can see she was a sweet loving dog its written there in her face. Thats are wonderful tribute to her that you have written.

May your spirit run forever free Lexis always in sunshine.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free Lexis,you may be gone but you will never be forgotten .You are carved in the heart of Dan and those who loved you. You live on in their memories.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

buffie said:


> Run free Lexis,you may be gone but you will never be forgotten .You are carved in the heart of Dan and those who loved you. You live on in their memories.


Here you go pic of her with me. http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/danielled-albums-animal-friends-picture37854-dsci0035.html


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

danielled said:


> Here you go pic of her with me. http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/danielled-albums-animal-friends-picture37854-dsci0035.html


She was a lovely girl Dan ,You scrubbed up well too.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP lexis (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) sorry for your loss


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lexis was a beautiful girl with a beautiful heart.
She gave those around her 17 years of joy.
Run free at the bridge Lexi.
Hugs to you Dan - you were lucky to of known her, keep her safe in your heart now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Lexis was a beautiful girl with a beautiful heart.
> She gave those around her 17 years of joy.
> Run free at the bridge Lexi.
> Hugs to you Dan - you were lucky to of known her, keep her safe in your heart now.


I had a special bond with Lex. So far I've done nothing but cry.:crying:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful girl Dan such a kind face

RIP LEXIS XX


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> Here you go pic of her with me. http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/danielled-albums-animal-friends-picture37854-dsci0035.html


aw she was like a beautiful cuddly bear, bless her.

i bet you treasure that photo of you both together, why not get a nice frame for it Dan xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> aw she was like a beautiful cuddly bear, bless her.
> 
> i bet you treasure that photo of you both together, why not get a nice frame for it Dan xxx


That's my plan but will have to print it from my iPad when we figure out how or from photobucket.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> That's my plan but will have to print it from my iPad when we figure out how or from photobucket.


well its such a lovely photo of you both so i really hope you manage to figure it out x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so, so sorry Danni, huge hugs, & run free at the bridge beautiful Lexis xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Im so, so sorry Danni, huge hugs, & run free at the bridge beautiful Lexis xxx


She's the girl in my albums.


----------

